
Ask HN: Is there a good solution for using AWS ALB to connect a k8s cluster? - online2offline
For special reazon, our project should use AWS ALB(not ELB) or NLB to catch an application in k8s cluster. We are using kops to manage the k8s cluster. It seems its load balancer stategy is using ELB for AWS cloud.
I have researched some approach to realize it:<p>- ELB https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kubernetes&#x2F;kops&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;addons&#x2F;ingress-nginx
- ALB https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;coreos&#x2F;alb-ingress-controller
- External-DNS https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kubernetes-incubator&#x2F;external-dns<p>About the second ALB, it shows:<p>NOTE: This controller is in alpha state as we attempt to move to our first 1.0 release. The current image version is 1.0-alpha.3. Please file any issues you find and note the version used. So it seems that it isn&#x27;t a good choice for production environment.<p>Then, what&#x27;s the good way?
======
wmf
Pay CoreOS to finish sooner?

